# You're probably wondering why I'm here



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 6, 2009)

So am I.

OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits.  My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.

I miss my brother Oddball at Hannity who joins a long and illustrious list of Banned Posters. But since he invited me...

HERE I'M IS!


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 6, 2009)

I doubt a lot of posters really GAS. But hey....


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 6, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So am I.
> 
> OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits. My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.
> 
> ...


 
What?


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 6, 2009)

Francis, welcome.

I am xotoxi.


----------



## mal (Jul 6, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So am I.
> 
> OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits.  My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.
> 
> ...



Crusader... Welcome... And tell OddBall I Hope there are no Hard Feelings...

My Intent was NOT his Execution @ Hannity, but I Think he Knew what he was doing!



peace...


----------



## Aristophanes (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Frank.

Good you see you here.


----------



## Annie (Jul 6, 2009)

I wasn't wondering, but in any case, welcome!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 6, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So am I.
> 
> OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits.  My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.
> 
> ...








Eric Stratton....Rush Chairman...Damn glad to meetcha!


----------



## Liability (Jul 6, 2009)

I shall now, single-handedly, RUIN Crusader Frank's hope for EVER having a decent reputation here at the USMessageBoard.  

CF and I have, in the past, shared the same brain.  It was a three way deal.

*Quasi-related off-topic side note*:  It is interesting to note that Michael Jackson may get buried WITHOUT his brain.  I'm not sure he had been using it much in life, anyway.

*Back on topic*:

Welcome to Crusader Frank, that Lazy Fuck!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to USMB Frank!


----------



## alan1 (Jul 6, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You're probably wondering why I'm here


Not really.
But welcome to the board anyway.


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> It is interesting to note that Michael Jackson may get buried WITHOUT his brain.  I'm not sure he had been using it much in life, anyway.



Can they Sew his Mouth shut and Castrate him also, just in Case?...



peace4...


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

Liability said:


> I shall now, single-handedly, RUIN Crusader Frank's hope for EVER having a decent reputation here at the USMessageBoard.
> 
> CF and I have, in the past, shared the same brain.  It was a three way deal.
> 
> ...




Brain sharing is an absolute requirement when one's own isn't complete....


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Brain sharing is an absolute requirement when one's own isn't complete....



Experience Speaks Swiftly, and Clearly... 



peace...


----------



## editec (Jul 7, 2009)

*



You're probably wondering why I'm here

Click to expand...

 
No, not really.

*


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 7, 2009)

Annie said:


> I wasn't wondering, but in any case, welcome!



What she said.


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So am I.
> ...



Seriously, _Dude_... I told them not to Ban you...

Not Hard Feelings, right?... 



peace...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 7, 2009)

> You're probably wondering why I'm here



Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.  Welcome.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 7, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> > You're probably wondering why I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.  Welcome.


Oh I love that avatar! Would you send me a link to the full-size version, via PM?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome to the sandbox.  Hope you brought your own toys.


----------



## JenT (Jul 8, 2009)

CrusaderFrank!

I just joined 3 days ago and I'm still here! 

(for now )


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Frank 

I am happy you are here


----------



## PuckeredPete (Jul 8, 2009)

No.


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, Welcome....tis is a happy day.


----------



## johnrocks (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Frank!


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 11, 2009)

hey frank
welcome to the board and the escape from the rainbow romper room


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2009)

I know EXACTLY why CF is here.  

He is searching for his brain!

CF:  I don't have it today.  Find Oddball.  I think he might be using it.


----------



## Bootneck (Jul 12, 2009)

Liability said:


> I know EXACTLY why CF is here.
> 
> He is searching for his brain!
> 
> CF:  I don't have it today.  Find Oddball.  I think he might be using it.



So, he came for the same reason as you, then. Perhaps he'll have the same misfortune as you and will fail to find it.


----------



## Liability (Jul 12, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > I know EXACTLY why CF is here.
> ...



Good one.  

I have had no misfortune here.

I found what I came for:

Proof that libbies are incapable of speaking honestly or rationally on ANY political message forum.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2009)

So Many of my Friends Gone: A farewell to a site that banned my friends so that they could sell ads that have gold coins spilling across my monitor

"Liability's departure has made me realize that we may have reach a critical mass of great posters on both sides of the aisle: sane and Librul, who are either no longer welcome here, or no longer feel welcome here.

I'm wondering what's the point of a Political Message Board is, especially when we have genuine Marxists in the White House and running Congress, if we can't get inflamed and passionate without either getting a time out or a ban. It's like handing Paul Revere a citation for Disturbing the Peace. We are in seriously deep doo doo here as a nation, passions are bound to rise!

I sometimes joked that Hannity paid me $4.95 per post, and that made me realize that, at the end of the day, it's not just a political board, Sean sells ad space here and accordingly sets the rules of engagement. Fair enough and God willing I'll find a way to sell my postings as well.

Liability, Oddball and I semi-joked that we shared the same brain because so many of our posts and thought ran together, I miss them both--my brothers in electrons. It pains me to think that my friends are no longer welcome here so Sean can sell ads to Ruth's Chris and have gold coins spill across the page.

I know that the mods are justification for each ban based on each offensive in and of itself, but when Oddball, Liability, Jibaro and so so many others are gone, there may be something wrong with the policy instead of the posters.

How many different nice ways are we supposed to find to say, "Gee, I really don't like having Marxists run the USA"?"
__________________
In the 2008 election, we took sides...and for me, the real loser in this sordid tale is my chosen profession." - Carl Cannon, famous Lib "Journalist"


----------



## Gunny (Jul 12, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So Many of my Friends Gone: A farewell to a site that banned my friends so that they could sell ads that have gold coins spilling across my monitor
> 
> "Liability's departure has made me realize that we may have reach a critical mass of great posters on both sides of the aisle: sane and Librul, who are either no longer welcome here, or no longer feel welcome here.
> 
> ...



If you have issues with another message board, take them there, and/or up with that board.  This is here.  Enjoy here and do your nostalgia in private.  I don't care how other boards are run, nor by whom and I have no issues with them.  I will not provide a sounding board for you nor anyone else to trash them.

I know a lot of you were on another board and know each other and that's fine.  Again, you are here now.  

Rules are not for people who hold themselves accountable for their words and deeds and exercise the responsibility that goes with freedom of speech.  Rules are for those that don't.


----------



## noose4 (Jul 12, 2009)

hi frank.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 12, 2009)

noose4 said:


> hi frank.



The master of verbosity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2009)

Gunny said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So Many of my Friends Gone: A farewell to a site that banned my friends so that they could sell ads that have gold coins spilling across my monitor
> ...



Acknowledged, Gunny!

No offense intended


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2009)

noose4 said:


> hi frank.



Where the Hell have you been?????


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 13, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You're probably wondering why I'm here



No.  I couldn't care less.


----------



## noose4 (Jul 13, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > hi frank.
> ...




i decided to take a break from the other place and seek new frontiers in message boards.


----------



## Liability (Jul 13, 2009)

noose4 said:


> crusaderfrank said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



quitter!!!!!!!


----------



## JenT (Jul 14, 2009)

Liability said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > crusaderfrank said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (Jul 14, 2009)

JenT said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...




LOL.

(Actually, quitting the other board is something a few of us have done.  And if quitting there is like quitting a job as Governor, then I don't mind being a bit more like Sarah.  I wonder if noosey likes being like Sarah?  I like Sarah.  She needs some work, but she is O'Tay!)


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 15, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So am I.
> 
> OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits.  My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.
> 
> ...



'lo Frank, I got here with the same invite.


----------



## mal (Jul 16, 2009)

JenT said:


>



Swooon... 



peace...


----------



## JenT (Jul 16, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So am I.
> ...



Invite? We were supposed to be invited? (hard look at Gunny)


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2009)

JenT said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Oddball shot me an email suggesting that this was the place to be.  Thought I'd take a look around.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So am I.
> ...



This place is GREAT! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## JenT (Jul 17, 2009)

Which one is oddball???

Agh!


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2009)

JenT said:


> Which one is oddball???
> 
> Agh!




Just some nut who traded a Sherman for a Tiger.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > Which one is oddball???
> ...


always with those negative vibes


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Silfy (Jul 21, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So am I.
> 
> OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits.  My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.
> 
> ...



Wait till you hear about  my latest bad beat


----------



## Silfy (Jan 24, 2011)

Silfy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So am I.
> ...


la


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone felt a need to go dumpster diving today.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 24, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > JenT said:
> ...



Waves man waves....


----------



## Toro (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome Frank!

What happened to your latest Wheel of USMB thread?


----------



## Liability (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm wondering why the CF intro post got resurrected and re-posted on this particular day.

I mean, sheeeeee-it.  CF and I share a brain and all, but I still don't get a heads up on these events.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2011)

Ropey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


so it is


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So am I.
> 
> OK, here's my deal. The reason I post at Hannity almost exclusively is because the DU and Koz would immediately bounce me and also, (don't tell anyone else) I'm a Lazy Fuck and after spending time driving Libruls absolutely crazy at Hannity (my latest is Sarah Palin as George Patton and man is that fun!) I feel my work is done for the day and I continue on to other pursuits.  My Brother, my own flesh and blood runs the Reagan site and he's asked me why I don't post there more often and I tell him what I just said above i.e. CF=LF.
> 
> ...



I have no idea why you posted that, but this is not Hannity.
And why would I care anyway?


----------



## Liability (Jan 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So am I.
> ...



Why'd you open the thread?  Had nothin' to do with the title?

Bet ya ya failed to notice the DATE of the OP, too.

Why DO you care?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

Liability said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Why do you care whether I care or not?


----------



## Liability (Jan 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Who says I do?

You made an obviously (and facially) false statement.  I enjoy highlighting that kind of thing from you lefties!

No need to thank me.  It's like a _pro bono_ public service!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 24, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> so it is



A benefit of being old. I saw it when it first came out. 

Well done on the find. Downloaded


----------

